# Rift - Allgemeiner Frage Thread



## natario (19. März 2011)

Ich eröffne hier einfach mal einen Thread für allgemeine Ingame Fragen zu Rift. Damit bräuchte dann nicht jedes Mal ein neues Thema eröffnet werden für eine Frage, Wo gibt es das oder wie funktioniert dies.

Möglichweise kann man ihn ja auch Sticky machen.

Ich fange einfach mal an mit meiner Frage 

Ist diese Berufskombi lohnenswert für einen Schurken? Schlachter, Austatter und für den Verkauf Bergbau?


----------



## llcool13 (19. März 2011)

Nun ja, da der Ausstatter Ledersachen herstellt und der Schurke Leder trägt ist sie zumindest nicht verkehrt. BB ist immer gut, da die Erze im AH zu guten Preisen weg gehen.


----------



## natario (19. März 2011)

Ok ist es generell besser sammelberufe zu nehmen um übers Ah Geld zu verdienen oder ein Herstellungsberuf zu wählen?


----------



## myadictivo (19. März 2011)

ich hab genau die o.g kombi und finds eigentlich okay. die ledersachen sind teilweise auch brauchbar, also zumindest bieten sie teils gute stats.
verkaufbar sind denk ich nur die taschen. alles andere ging jetzt nich so sooonderlich gut. keine ahnung wie das später aussieht. bin grade auf skill ~130.
beim bergbau die erze lohnen sich auch so richtig erst wenns höher geht als eisenerz. dann bekommt man auch ohne AH schon recht gute preise


----------



## Maireen (19. März 2011)

Hab mir heute Rift gekauft, allerdings als cd-Key..meine Frage wäre wo ich den Client downloaden kann?! Auf der Hauptseite an sich finde ich nichts. Achja habe nicht direkt von Trion gekauft (also nicht über die Rift-Seite.)


----------



## natario (19. März 2011)

Einmal wenn du den Key aktiviert hast in deinem Account müsste dann oben rechts meine ich "Client herunterladen" stehen.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (19. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Möglichweise kann man ihn ja auch Sticky machen.



Nicht böse sein, aber in der Forensektion "Allgemeines" zu Rift braucht man nicht auch noch extra einen Sticky für allgemeine Fragen.  Dafür können User schon gerne eigene Threads hier erstellen. In einem Sammelthread wirds mit den Antworten auch schon mal unübersichtlich.


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

Ist kein Problem.  War ja nur nen Vorschlag


----------



## Paloella (20. März 2011)

hi,

ich steig zwar momentan noch so garnicht durch das spiel durch aber eine Frage habe ich auch erstmal.

und zwar wo..bzw wie kann ich bei rift eine gilde  gründen ? 

Und....müssen da auch 10 leute eine satzung unterschreiben oder gehts  auch ohne ?

lg
paloella


----------



## ink0gnito (20. März 2011)

Ab nach Sanctum (Wächter), oder Meridian (Skeptiker) und für 1P bekommst du eine Satzung, da müssen 5 Leute unterschreiben.


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

Was bewirken diese Ebenen-Splitter welche man fürs schließen von Riften bekommt?


----------



## ink0gnito (20. März 2011)

Damit kannst du z.B Rift Boni Erhalten.Widerstände, mehr Dmg gegen Riss Mobs usw.Eher Uninteressant, zumindest für Normale Rifts, für die Rift Raids auf 50, könnte es durchaus Interessant sein.


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

hatte heute das erste Mal überhaupt Wartezeiten. Ist das in der Regel nur am WE oder kommt das unter der Woche auch öfter mal vor? Bin auf dem Server Granitstaub.


----------



## ink0gnito (20. März 2011)

Je nach Server, hat man die Wartezeiten auch Abends zur Prime Time Täglich.Sprich z.B ab 19Uhr rum.Ich hatte bislang keine, da ich mich früher einlogge :>


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

Wird man gekickt wenn man zu lang afk ist? 

Weil würde dann um 18 uhr nach der Arbeit in gehen und nach dem Essen entspannt zoggn.  Essen verpassen tötet mich meine Freundin


----------



## ink0gnito (20. März 2011)

Jap.Sobald du AFK markiert wirst (ka wielang das dauert) bist du 15mins später Off.


----------



## natario (20. März 2011)

Ok. Kann man nichts machen muss man halt warten


----------



## Danny V (20. März 2011)

Dann frag ich auch mal 
Wie komm ich denn zu dem Skill, der die "Ruhestein" Funktion hat und wie heißt er? Und bei welchem NPC Typ lege ich dann fest, an welchen Ort der Skill gebunden ist?
Danke für Antworten


----------



## myadictivo (21. März 2011)

den "ruhestein skill" muss man nicht lernen. afair hat man den von anfang an.
du kannst dich in den gebieten an das jeweilige porticulum binden lassen. 
das kostet ne kleine gebühr an gold und dazu mußt du den poritculum meister ansprechen, der direkt neben diesem steht (sind die großen, blauen oder roten tore, je nach fraktion).

danach kannst du dich zu dem teil rückteleportieren. der skill hat nen cd von einer stunde. mittels porticulum kannst du auch zwischen den gebieten herumreisen. dazu mußt du aber logischerweise erst auf dem fußweg eines erkundet haben.

Porticulum Auflistung mit Maps


----------



## Lari (21. März 2011)

Die Quest gibts am ersten Porticulum und schickt dich in die Hauptstadt, dann nochmal zurück und du hast den Skill


----------



## Danny V (21. März 2011)

Super vielen dank, ich schau da nachher direkt nach!
Jetzt habe ich aber noch eine Frage und zwar wie, wo un and wann komme ich ing an mounts (wächter)?
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Danny V (21. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Die Quest gibts am ersten Porticulum und schickt dich in die Hauptstadt, dann nochmal zurück und du hast den Skill



Okay und wo ist das erste?


----------



## Lari (21. März 2011)

In Silberfeld, da kommst du mit etwa Level 10 an. Wird dir auffallen 
Mounts gibts ab Level 20 gegen Bares im Sanctum/der Hauptstadt. Eventuell auch in Silberfeld und anderen Orten, aber eben ab Level 20. Kann auch sein, dass man einfach nur das Geld braucht für die Mounts. Die schnelleren Mounts brauchen dann auf jeden Fall Level 40 respektive Level 50.
Da ich das Collectors Edition Mount habe, kann ich dir das nicht so genau sagen.


----------



## Danny V (21. März 2011)

Vielen dank!


----------



## FE3L-X (21. März 2011)

Heyho liebe Leute,

ich werde im Laufe der Woche Rift bekommen, das Spiel wird grade von England rüber geschippert 

Ich wollte mal fragen, welchen Server würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich will auf jedenfall auf einen PvP Server, der vllt. noch nicht ganz so voll ist, sprich bei dem noch mehr Starter wie ich in den Anfangsgebieten rumlaufen. Wenn ihr da positive wie negative Erfahrungen auf bestimmten Servern geamcht habt, immmer her damit, dann kann ich besser meine Wahl treffen. Empfehlungen wären super. Achso bis jetzt will ich die "bösen" spielen.

Freu mich über antworten, lg


----------



## Lari (21. März 2011)

Es gibt eine Rift-Shard Statusseite. Dort siehst du, wie ausgelastet die Server sind. ( http://www.riftgame.com/de/status/index.php )
Momentan kannst du noch auf allen starten, wenn es um die Bevölkerungsdichte im Startgebiet geht.
Abraten würde ich dir von Brutwacht (PvE), Trübkopf (PvP) und den beiden empfohlenen Servern insofern eine kurze Warteschlange zur PrimeTime dich stört. Ist dir eine kurze Warteschlange egal, dann nehm den empfohlenen PvP-Server. Dort sollten die meisten Neu-Anfänger unterwegs sein.


----------



## Umor (21. März 2011)

Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Ebenenaufladungen auf sich


----------



## Lari (21. März 2011)

Umor schrieb:


> Was hat es eigentlich mit diesen Ebenenaufladungen auf sich



Mit diesen Aufladungen kannst du mehrere Dinge machen:
1. Schutzsteine buffen. Den Skill dafür gibts gegen Planarit beim Ebenenhändler und später auch einmal per Quest in der Scharlachroten Schlucht für spezielle Schutzsteine. Bei Invasionen sind Schutzstein-Buffs enorm hilfreich, die Schutzsteine sind dann fast unkaputtbar.
2. soweit ich weiß öffnet man damit Risse.
3. kann man die "Hero"-Fähigkeit, die es auch beim Ebenenhändler gibt, damit nutzen. Man macht dann für kurze ZEit deutlich mehr Schaden und steckt deutlich weniger Schaden ein.


----------



## La Saint (21. März 2011)

Mit Handwerk nennenswert Geld zu verdienen ist noch nicht möglich. Sogar der Handwerksklassiker "Manatränke braucht man immer"-Alchemist, hier Apotheker genannt, kann nur unter Herstellungskosten verkaufen. 

Das liegt zum einen daran, das Tränke nicht wirklich in Stückzahlen gebraucht werden. Mit einer Cooldownzeit von 3 Minuten hat deren Einsatz nur Notfallcharakter. Da reicht es, wenn man nur 2 oder 3 dabei hat. Zum anderen sind die Herstellungskosten zu hoch. Man braucht für einen Trank nicht nur ein Blümchen, das man selber pflücken kann, sondern auch Materialen vom Handwerkslehrmeister, die preislich so richtig reinhauen. Warum sollte ich traden, wenn mich die Herstellung eines Trankes 2 Gold kostet, ich ihn aber nur für 50 Silber verkaufen kann?

Auch der Verkauf von Rohmaterialien, die in vielen MMORPGs mehr bringen als das mit ihnen hergestellte Endprodukt, weil die Leute damit skillen, funktioniert bei Rift im Moment nicht. Getestet mit Stoff, Leder, Erz, Holz und Kräuter.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (21. März 2011)

La schrieb:


> Auch der Verkauf von Rohmaterialien, die in vielen MMORPGs mehr bringen als das mit ihnen hergestellte Endprodukt, weil die Leute damit skillen, funktioniert bei Rift im Moment nicht. Getestet mit Stoff, Leder, Erz, Holz und Kräuter.
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Ich hoffe du vergleichst nicht mit WoW-Preisen 
Und es wird sich wohl noch ändern, wenn die Leute Geld haben und entweder Berufe nachziehen oder Twinks mit Berufen ausstatten.
Momentan macht man mit Berufen Geld, wenn man irgendws im High LEvel Bereich kann, was andere nicht können. Zum Beispiel epische Rüstungen.
Auf Brutwacht gibts wohl einen Rüstungsschmied, der hat mit einem Rezept an einem Tag 400 Platin gemacht  Aber Achtung. Hörensagen.


----------



## La Saint (21. März 2011)

Nein, nicht wirklich. Dazu bin ich schon zu lange aus WoW raus 

Selbstverständlich wird sich der "Markt" mit der Zeit einpegeln. Aber im Moment braucht man eigentlich nichts ernsthaft aus dem AH. Das drückt die Preise. Auf der anderen Seite besteht aber auch keine Notwendigkeit zusätzlich Geld zu verdienen, da das Spiel einen schon mit genügend Geld versorgt. Wenn man nicht unbedingt ein Drittmount haben will.

400 Platin an einem Tag ist ja schon witzig. Soviel Geld kann man ja garnicht ausgeben ^^.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Aylana (21. März 2011)

Frage hat sich erledigt


----------



## natario (22. März 2011)

Wo durch wird eigentlich die Stufe eines Rifts bestimmt? Sehe meist zur Zeit in Silberwald nur Invasionen usw mit Stufe 18 Mobs. Selten mal was im Bereich 12-14


----------



## Lari (22. März 2011)

Im Prinzip durch die Lage des Rifts, allerdings ist es bei Invasionen so, dass meistens alle den gleichen Level haben. Nur im Silberwald fällt das aber so auf, später ist der Unterschied nicht mehr so krass.


----------



## eVox-0ne (22. März 2011)

Ich wollt euch auch mal was fragen...

Habt ihr euch mit Stufe 40 das 90% Reittier geholt oder spart ihr direkt 100 Platin für das 110% Reittier???

Weil ich bin jetzt Level 39 und habe gerade mal 26 Platin.
Dadurch das ich nebenbei meine Berufe skille und alle Items Runenbreche komm ich an kaum Gold.
Nur das Gold von grauen Sachen oder Questbelohnungen.
Ich frage mich wie ich überhaupt an 100 Platin kommen soll...


----------



## wertzû (22. März 2011)

Sparen, ist sogar 125p teuer wenn du nicht den ruf für das pferd hat. Valmera musst du dann im sanktum kaufen. Mit artefakten verkaufen und questen kriegst die 125p locker zusammen ( hab fast wieser 100p durch schlachter, 48-50 nur innis gemacht und dort gehäutet)


----------



## eVox-0ne (22. März 2011)

Verkaufste die Artefakte dann im AH?

Also ich könnte mir für 35P das 90% Valmera in Sanctum holen,
und ab 50 für 100P dann das 110% Valmera.

Wären für beide 135P oder ich spare einfach direkt 100P für das schnelle.


----------



## wertzû (22. März 2011)

Ja ich vk sie im ah, und nein das valmera für 40 ist 35p und für 50 ist es 125p teuer


----------



## Danny V (22. März 2011)

Was sind denn Artefakte? Hab grad eines gefunden und auch direkt verwendet, aber irgendwie versteh ich nicht, wofür die gut sind ><


----------



## Freakypriest (22. März 2011)

Wie du gesehen hast, kann man ganze Sets voll machen. Jedes volle Set kannst du in der Hauptstadt abgeben und bekommst dafür eine Glücksmünze.
Mit den Glücksmünzen widerum kann man Pets/Mounts/Spaß Items kaufen.


----------



## Danny V (22. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Wie du gesehen hast, kann man ganze Sets voll machen. Jedes volle Set kannst du in der Hauptstadt abgeben und bekommst dafür eine Glücksmünze.
> Mit den Glücksmünzen widerum kann man Pets/Mounts/Spaß Items kaufen.



Super danke! Dann lohnt es sich ja richtig, die zu sammeln


----------



## natario (22. März 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten und wenn ja wie und wann


----------



## Wahnsinn (22. März 2011)

Hab ebenfalls auf das 40er Mount verzichtet, wobei ich es mir locker leisten könnte...bin LVL 44 und hab bereits die 125 Platin die in 6 Levels für das Sanctum Mount draufgehen werden. *g*


----------



## Lari (22. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich so etwas wie wöchentliche Wartungsarbeiten und wenn ja wie und wann



Momentan Freitags nachts ab 2 oder 3 Uhr.


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Mal ne andere Frage, wie sucht ihr Gruppen für Instanzen?  Habe heute Mittag als dd im silberwald und Stufen chat versucht vergebens versucht eine Gruppe zu finden.


----------



## Freakypriest (23. März 2011)

Also ich suche immer über den Stufenchat/Lokalchat oder natürlich in meiner Gilde klappt eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## natario (23. März 2011)

Oki.  Ich hoffe das Trion bald etwas wie den dungeon finder (nicht dungeon browser) aus wow einbaut,  da wäre es möglich überall zu suchen und gefunden zu werden.


----------



## Kaldreth (24. März 2011)

Ich finde auch, dass das chatsystem bezüglich der Instanzen noch etwas verbessert werden sollte! Vielleicht ein allgemeiner Gesuche channel!

Ich hatte z.B. das Problem mit dem Eisengrab! Ich wollte mit lvl 21 nochmal in die Ini aber es war gar nicht so einfach eine Gruppe zu finden! In dem Stufenbereichchat fehlen einige Spieler, da man ja auch gut unter lvl 20 schon rein kann. In der Freimark fehlen die Spieler, die schon im nächsten Gebiet unterwegs sind oder sich in der Hauptstadt befinden.... 

Generell finde ich die Lösung eine Gruppe über den Chat, ohne tool zu finden allerdings gut! Erinnert mich an die guten alten Zeit! Als es in WoW noch den /4 chat hatte


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Ja das wäre auch ne Möglichkeit, aber ich denke Trion wird sich da auf jedenfall was einfallen lassen. So nun such ich gleich mal nochmal


----------



## WT Ephram (24. März 2011)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass das chatsystem bezüglich der Instanzen noch etwas verbessert werden sollte! Vielleicht ein allgemeiner Gesuche channel!
> 
> Ich hatte z.B. das Problem mit dem Eisengrab! Ich wollte mit lvl 21 nochmal in die Ini aber es war gar nicht so einfach eine Gruppe zu finden! In dem Stufenbereichchat fehlen einige Spieler, da man ja auch gut unter lvl 20 schon rein kann. In der Freimark fehlen die Spieler, die schon im nächsten Gebiet unterwegs sind oder sich in der Hauptstadt befinden....
> 
> Generell finde ich die Lösung eine Gruppe über den Chat, ohne tool zu finden allerdings gut! Erinnert mich an die guten alten Zeit! Als es in WoW noch den /4 chat hatte



Das Problem kann man lösen mit /join "Stufe 10-19" 
(Anführungszeichen sind wichtig und man kann jede freigeschaltete lv Range eintragen)

Aber ja, bequem ist anders und wird schon noch werden


----------



## Styr74 (24. März 2011)

Moin, mal ne Frage, zum patchen. Wenn ich mir jetzt das Spiel kaufe, wieviel muss man mittlerweile nachpatchen?
Ist deshalb interessant, da ich nicht die stärkste Leitung habe... ;-(


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Also ich habe den Release Client von der Open Beta gehabt und letzte Woche Freitag angefangen, da kam das Update vom 18. ich mein so um 160mb und gestern ein Patch mit ca. 55 mb. Ich denke die Retailversion sollte den selben Stand haben wie die Open Beta


----------



## myxir21 (24. März 2011)

Styr74 schrieb:


> Moin, mal ne Frage, zum patchen. Wenn ich mir jetzt das Spiel kaufe, wieviel muss man mittlerweile nachpatchen?
> Ist deshalb interessant, da ich nicht die stärkste Leitung habe... ;-(



sollte mittlerweile schon einiges an Traffic sein. Ansonsten einfach mal über Nacht PC anlassen sofern möglich. Der Patcher ist zuverlässig.


----------



## Styr74 (24. März 2011)

Ok, danke euch für die Antworten. Das ich Nachts patchen muss, ist bei mir leider schon fast Gewohnheit. Faustregel dabei 1 Gig pro Nacht ^^ Aber dann scheint es ja nocht nicht sooooo viel zu sein.


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Was hast du den fürn DSL Anschluss oder eher in welcher Ecke lebst du


----------



## Styr74 (24. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Was hast du den fürn DSL Anschluss oder eher in welcher Ecke lebst du




Ich komme aus Ostwestfalen. Ich wohne in einer ganz bestimmten Ecke wo einfach keine Leistung ankommt.
Da ich umgezogen bin musste ich im Vertrag bleiben, da mein Anbieter ne Art DSL Light hier anbietet.
Ankommen tun hier satte 268 kb.
Zum zocken geht es jedoch, also WoW, HDRO und AoC sowie WAR konnte ich alle schon mit guten Latenzen spielen.
Nur das Saugen ist immer nen Krampf.


----------



## Freakypriest (24. März 2011)

Man glaubt es kaum aber es sind immerhon noch fast 10% der haushalt in deutschland nicht mit normalem DSL erreichbar.


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Jo das ist echt hart, wenn man bedenkt wieviele Millionen die jedes Jahr schweffeln....

Ich mach mich schon immer über meinen Bruder lustig der nur max. 3.000 bekommt


----------



## myadictivo (24. März 2011)

268kb/s ? sind ja immer noch mehr als wir hier mit dsl 2000 haben. zum glück erbarmen sie sich grade und legen überall im kreisgebiet neue kabel. ende des jahres gehts los.

aber an daten dürfte nicht allzuviel zu ziehn sein. außerdem ist der patcher recht flott. ich hab mit meiner schimmeligen dsl 2000 leitung den kompletten client innerhalb von ~8 stunden gezogen gehabt


----------



## Styr74 (25. März 2011)

So ich gebe nochmal Rückmeldung an dieser Stelle. Also ich habe beim testen der Leitung einen Wert von 268, da wo bei ner 2000er Leitung auch 2000 irgendwas stehen sollte^^ D.h. ich habe mit meinen 268 eine ISDN Leitung von der Leistung her.

Der Patcher hat gestern mit 39 KB/s losgelegt. Es sind aktuell 1,2 Gig zu patchen. Was bei mir über Nacht 9 Stunden gedauert hat. Egal jetzt ist der Client aktuell. ^^

Der Patcher hat aber schön konstant gesogen, das kenne ich von anderen Spielen auch anders.


----------



## wertzû (25. März 2011)

natario schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Release Client von der Open Beta gehabt und letzte Woche Freitag angefangen, da kam das Update vom 18. ich mein so um 160mb und gestern ein Patch mit ca. 55 mb. Ich denke die Retailversion sollte den selben Stand haben wie die Open Beta



nein, wie der headstart


----------



## Faransol (25. März 2011)

ok dann leg ich mal los^^

Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich noch keine Ahnung vom Spiel selbst habe und mir am überlegen bin nach Rift zu wechseln.

Wie lange dauert das LvL'n bis auf max. Level (is lvl 50 glaub ich) ungefähr wenn durchschnittlich 2-3h am Tag spielt?

Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt was diese Rift's eigentlich sind, könnt ihr mir das genauer erklären?

Gibt es in Rift auch so etwas wie "Schlachtfelder" oder "Arena" wie in WoW? (ja bin n pvp suchti)^^

Wie muss ich mir das mit den Talentbäumen vorstellen? Kann ich in die PvP Seele irgend eine menge an Punkten investieren und danach noch die Restlichen in PvE Seelen, sodass ich im PvP selbst beide Seelenbaumtalente nutzen kann?

Ich weiss dass Spiel ist noch jung aber! Wie sieht es mit dem Balancing im PvP aus?

Ach ja, falls jemand Videos von Youtube posten möchte, kann ich die leider nicht anschauen, da mein Konto da irgendwie net mehr funktioniert^^ ka warum

Fragen über fragen, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Spiritogre (25. März 2011)

Faransol schrieb:


> ok dann leg ich mal los^^
> 
> Zuerst muss ich sagen, dass ich noch keine Ahnung vom Spiel selbst habe und mir am überlegen bin nach Rift zu wechseln.


Keine Ahnung davon aber haben wollen? Ich würde erst mal Tests lesen, mich über den Inhal aufklären, etc. bevor ich so eine Geld und vor allem Zeitinvestition mache ...



> Wie lange dauert das LvL'n bis auf max. Level (is lvl 50 glaub ich) ungefähr wenn durchschnittlich 2-3h am Tag spielt?


Hmm schwer zu sagen, kommt ja auch darauf an was man nebenbei noch so macht, Handwerk, etc. 
Allerdings hat es nur wenige Tage gedauert, bis die ersten auf 50 waren und die meisten Spieler, die mit dem Start angefangen haben sind auf den Weg dorthin. Also denke ich, vier bis acht Wochen.



> Ich habe mich schon oft gefragt was diese Rift's eigentlich sind, könnt ihr mir das genauer erklären?


Löcher im Schutzschild des Planeten, durch den Monster eindringen. Die tauchen zufällig auf oder können von Spielern getriggert werden. Wenn ein Rift auftaucht (was oft und dauernd geschieht) sind alle Spieler aufgerufen diesen zu schließen (die Monster dort killen). Geschieht dies nicht streifen die Monster als Invasion durch das Land und töten unter anderem gerne mal alle NPCs, inklusive Questgeber ...



> Gibt es in Rift auch so etwas wie "Schlachtfelder" oder "Arena" wie in WoW? (ja bin n pvp suchti)^^


Ja



> Ich weiss dass Spiel ist noch jung aber! Wie sieht es mit dem Balancing im PvP aus?


Es gibt keines. Je nach Klasse haust du andere in Null Komma Nichts aus den Latschen oder andere eben dich. Das ist so gewollt (laut Entwickler), angeblich wohl um das Gruppenspiel zu fördern.



> Ach ja, falls jemand Videos von Youtube posten möchte, kann ich die leider nicht anschauen, da mein Konto da irgendwie net mehr funktioniert^^ ka warum


Äh? Wieso brauchst du ein Konto um bei Youtube einen Clip sehen zu können? Log dich doch einfach aus ...



> Fragen über fragen, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Danke im Voraus


Hoffe ich konnte behilflich sein ...


----------



## JonnyBee (25. März 2011)

das Leveln auf 50 geht relativ Flott. ich spiele seit dem Headstart ca 2,3 Stunden im Schnitt und bin Level 40 
Ich muss aber sagen ich mache kein Powerleveln. ich gehe auch öfter die gleiche Instanz um nicht immer Questen zu müssen was dann etwas weniger ep gibt wie das reine Questen. Zu Zeit brauche ich für ein Level ca 3-4 Stunden

Wenn sich ein Rift öffnet muss man in vierschiedenen Phasen gegner bekämpfen. Es tauchen normale Rifts auf oder halt in einem Event wo ganz viele Rifts in deinem Gebiet auftauchen. Dann bekommt man automatisch eine Quest wo man aufgaben erfüllen muss . wb 12 Rifts schließen. Werden die Aufgaben erfüllt kommt ein großer World Boss der magisch alle Spieler in dem Gebiet anzieht und ein großer Raid entsteht.
Der kann epische Gegenstände droppen oder halt Marken zum eintauschen für Gegenstände
Ep gibt es bei Rifts auch ganz gut, kann man mit den Ep einer Instanz vergleichen

Auf meinem PVE server gibt es Schlachtfelder wie in Wow halt. Open Pvp kannste machen wenn du dich dafür Markierst oder halt auf einem Pvp Server spielen

Witzig ist wenn Leute von der anderen Fraktion mit an den Rifts kämpfen aber ausversehen Pvp angestellt haben dann kann man schon mal "ausversehen ;D" den einen oder anderen mit umnieten ;D

Talentbäume kannste alle 3 Nutzen, ist aber meistens nur sinnvoll sich auf 2 zu konzentrieren um oben an die guten Talente zu kommen. Macht aber echt spass damit zu experimentieren

Balancing im Pvp weis ich nicht, ich spiel auf Pve Server.

 In Schlachtfeldern ist es immer gut gemischt
 wenn du zb. Level 20 bist und andere level 29 , werden automatisch deine Stats angehoben damit du kein Kanonenfotter bist


----------



## natario (25. März 2011)

Also der Einstieg lohnt sich, meiner Meinung nach.

PVP habe ich noch nicht so wirlich getestet, einfach keine Zeit dazu, da es so vil zu entdecken gibt und die Welt wirklich supi gemacht wurde. Man will nen BG machen, aber dann ist hier ne Invasion oder dort gerade nen Rift. 

Das Riftsystem ist ein wenig vergleichbar mit den öffentlichen Quests aus Warhammer, nur viel interessanter, da es immer und überall passiert. Nicht selten ist man gerade am Questen und und plötzlich geht ein Rift auf und vernichtet alle Questmobs oder man wie gestern eine Invasion mitten in einer Stadt. Wenn man da nicht zurückschlägt fällt oft die ganze Stadt.

Mach dir selbst nen Bild, aber bisher rockt das Spiel....


----------



## Lari (25. März 2011)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gibt keines. Je nach Klasse haust du andere in Null Komma Nichts aus den Latschen oder andere eben dich. Das ist so gewollt (laut Entwickler), angeblich wohl um das Gruppenspiel zu fördern.



Um es genauer zu sagen gibt es stärkere und schwächere Klassen, DAS ist so gewollt. Es ist gibt keine Klasse, die bewusst gemacht wurde um andere in Sekunden zu zerfetzen.
Die Klassen, die momentan zu stark erscheinen kriegen mit dem nächsten Patch einen kleinen Nerf und Klassen, die gerade etwas schwach sind werden leicht gebufft.
Im allgemeinen kann man sagen, dass Teamspiel den Sieg ausmacht, und nicht ein FOTM Setup.
Es gibt Konterklassen, da schaut selbst die stärkste Klasse in die Röhre.


----------



## Tuminix (25. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Mounts gibts ab Level 20 gegen Bares im Sanctum/der Hauptstadt. Kann auch sein, dass man einfach nur das Geld braucht für die Mounts.



Geld regiert die Welt, sobald man 02p50g00s ausgeben mag bzw. kann, ist es einem gestattet eins der vielen Reittiere mit dem 60% Geschwindigkeitsbonus zu reiten... Für schnellere Reittiere heißt es wieder lvln und sparen! :-)


----------



## natario (26. März 2011)

ne andere Frage.

Ich habe bei mir das Chatfenster so gebastelt, das ich für Gruppe und Gilde einen eigenen Reiter habe. Funzt auch alles supi, nur gibt es ne Einstellmöglichkeit, das bei neuen Nachrichten in einem Reiter dieser aufleuchtet/blinkt oder so?


----------



## Kafka (26. März 2011)

Ich habe keine direkte Frage, ich will einfach nur mal meine Begeisterung verbreiten^^

Wie geil geht denn der Barde im PvP ab? hab nen Schurken angefangen Waldläufer, Scharfschüte, Barde, wobei Barde ansich nur für par Buffs usw mit geskillt wurde. Hatte gestern langeweile und hab mehr in den Barden geskillt und war wirklich sehr erstaunt was den Heal anging, Hott immer am Laufen gehalten, dazu durchgehend Kardenz gespammt. Fazit: Es ist kaum einer gestorben (was aber nichtnur mein Verdienst war) und am Ende war ich mit gut 48k gesamt Heal an der Spitze der Statistik (19er PvP). 

Ich bin ansich eingefleischter DD, aber der Barde könnte mich zum Healsuporter verleiten


----------



## Klos1 (26. März 2011)

Barde hab ich noch nicht versucht. Hab jetzt aber auch nen Schurken als Waldläufer, Scharfschütze und Saboteur. Primär Waldläufer und ich finde, der macht voll Bock.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich meinen Champion weiterzocken soll, oder erstmal Schurke.


----------



## Milano27 (26. März 2011)

Ich spiele in WoW überwiegend RP und ich wollte gerne Rift mal anspielen. Deswegen habe ich 2 Fragen zu dem RP in Rift.
Ist das RP in Rift gut?
Gibt es viele RPler?


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2011)

was verstehste unter rollenspiel 

goldhain cybersex oder story rollenspiel ? 

rpler bis jetzt auf meinen pve server noch keine gesehen aber biete wie jedes spiel möglichkeiten wo ihr eure rollenspiele abhalten könnt weil das meiste ja eh nur in euren kopf ja abläuft


----------



## Milano27 (26. März 2011)

Ich meine Story Rollenspiel...
Richtig mit Gilden und Lore und so.


----------



## wertzû (26. März 2011)

ja, gibt sogar story quests


----------



## Milano27 (26. März 2011)

Und ist das Spiel allgemein zu empfehlen?


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2011)

ja


----------



## NaturalDesaster (26. März 2011)

jop


----------



## Vaisser (26. März 2011)

Also das Spiel ist zum spasshaben sehr zu empfehlen, reine Rollenspieler finden aber in HdRO vielleicht eher eine Heimat. Die Welt ist dort einfach idyllischer, beschaulicher und es gehn auch keine Risse auf wenn man gerade Roleplay betreibt. Das könnte sehr störend werden, Emotes gibts auch nur wenige und Zierklamotten wie in oder wow oder HdRO gibts auch keine. Also Goldhain/Blümchenroleplay wohl eher nicht so pralle in Rift.


----------



## Egooz (26. März 2011)

RP ist in WoW-Umfang vorhanden, sprich RP-Ultralight.

Selbst auf den RP-Servern muss man RP i.d.R. suchen und wenn, dann ist halt mal wieder der Adel unterwegs. 
Namensgebung, Chatverhalten und co wird seitens der Spieler & Trion kaum entsprechend ausgeübt.

Erwarte also nicht zuviel...wobei....das solltest du von WoW ja kennen. Von daher können deine Ansprüche ja nicht wirklich hoch sein.

Für RP gibt es wesentliche bessere Spiele.


----------



## Dakirah (26. März 2011)

Von den 11 deutschen Server sind 2 RP - einer PvE (hoch) und einer PvP (mittel). Ich persönlich finde die Invasionen aka die dynamsiche Welt eher RP-fördert. Gerade eine Welt, die sich im Kampf gegen die Elementarebenen befindet und dieses auch im Spiel aktiv tun, ist für mich eher eine aktive RP-Welt, als wenn ich mir das alles aus Questtexten vorstellen soll.

Persönlich finde Chatkanalsystewm sehr gut, da man sich indiviuell seine Kanals zusammenstellen kann. Ein Geblicke, wie in WoW gibs nicht, wenn was im anderen Kanal was gesagt wurde. Ich hab nur noch den Kanal aktiv, der Gildenchat und Flüstern beinhaltet.


----------



## Milano27 (26. März 2011)

Aber Rift ist kein 08/15 WoW Klon oder?


----------



## Egooz (26. März 2011)

Ist ne Mischung aus vielen MMOGs.

Es wurden beim Gamedesign keine Risiken eingegangen. Das ist für Leute gut, die Altbekanntes in neuem Design wünschen. Für Spieler, die mittlerweile vom gängigen Spieldesign gelangweilt sind, dürfte Rift ein Snack für 1-2 Monate sein...wenn überhaupt.


Die Invasionen, das Worlddesign etc. bieten natürlich etwas fürs Rollenspiel. Bringt aber alles nichts, wenn für die RP-Server kein RP-orientierter Support vorhanden ist und die Spieler auch nix machen.
Die meisten gehen nur auf RP-Server, um eine erwachsenere Community zu haben und nicht, um aktiv Rollenspiel auszuüben.


----------



## Klos1 (26. März 2011)

Milano27 schrieb:


> Ich spiele in WoW überwiegend RP und ich wollte gerne Rift mal anspielen. Deswegen habe ich 2 Fragen zu dem RP in Rift.
> Ist das RP in Rift gut?
> Gibt es viele RPler?



Mein Kumpel zockt auf den einzigen PvE-RP Server, den es immo gibt und laut seiner Aussage ist dort überraschend viel RP anzutreffen. Ich hingegen zock auf PvP-RP Feenring und finde, dass da genauso viel oder wenig RP anzutreffen ist, wie man es von einem RP-Server in Wow gewohnt war. Also kaum bis garnichts.


----------



## Kafka (26. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Barde hab ich noch nicht versucht. Hab jetzt aber auch nen Schurken als Waldläufer, Scharfschütze und Saboteur. Primär Waldläufer und ich finde, der macht voll Bock.
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich meinen Champion weiterzocken soll, oder erstmal Schurke.



Tausch mal Sabuteur durch Barde und Skill erstmal nur "Gute Gesundheit" und "Gestärkte Seele". Da bekommste schon den Ausdauer Buff und par kleinere Buffs die recht praktisch sind. Dazu kannste im PvP die gegner bissal zum verzweifeln bringen, denn dank "Gestärkter Seele" macht Kardenz nen Gruppenheal in höhe des Schadens den du mit Kardenz gemacht hast. Das bringt einen schonmal wertvolle Sekunden um sich zum Gegenschlag zu formieren 

Übrigens is das auch beim Questen sehr praktisch, da du mühelos par mehr Mobs gleichzeitig halten kannst. Einfach dein Schwein tanken lassen, dank Kardenz geht das Schwein und Du nicht kaputt und du kannst alles in Ruhe runter knüppeln


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. März 2011)

Ich hab jetzt alle Klassen mal so angetestet und weiß immer noch nicht, welche ich wirklich spielen will ... doof.


----------



## zoizz (27. März 2011)

Es ist jetzt Sonntag morgen, und will RIFT spielen - jetzt!

Das ist ein wenig problematisch, denn die Geschäfte haben hier in der Gegend leider geschlossen. Aber ich will JETZT spielen, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig und kribbelig


----------



## myadictivo (27. März 2011)

digitale version kaufen oder auf einen werktag warten


----------



## Paloella (28. März 2011)

hab da auch noch mal ne frage...und zwar wenn man seinen charakterfenster aufmacht..sind unten drin sone ebenen ( weiß gard nicht wie das genau heißt ).Die sind alle mit nem schloß versehen.wie  bekommt man die auf und was ist das ?

lg

palo


----------



## Lari (28. März 2011)

Da kannst Ebenenessenzen reinpacken. Dafür brauchst du aber erstmal ein Siegel. Kriegst dein erstes glaube ich mit etwa Level 10 oder 11 per Quest. Da passen dann 2 schwache und eine starke Ebenenessenz rein. Die späteren Siegel gibt es gegen Planarit bei den Ebenenhändlern oder im Sanktum beim Fokushändler.
Essenzen sehen so aus: Essenz
Die Essenzen bekommst du bei Risskämpfen und Invasionen und werden mit steigendem Level stärker.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Und das beste Siegel ingame heisst "Siegel der Fünf" (Wächter Seite, Skeptiker ka) da passen dann 4 Schwache und 2 Starke rein, kostet 7.5k Planarit.Mein Tip an Alle, während ihr Levelt macht soviele Rift's und Invasionen mit wie geht, und kauft euch nix für Planarit.Höchstens das Siegel des Landes z.B kostet glaub 500 und ist zum Leveln so ziemlich das beste (:


----------



## Freakypriest (28. März 2011)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Und das beste Siegel ingame heisst "Siegel der Fünf" (Wächter Seite, Skeptiker ka) da passen dann 4 Schwache und 2 Starke rein, kostet 7.5k Planarit.Mein Tip an Alle, während ihr Levelt macht soviele Rift's und Invasionen mit wie geht, und kauft euch nix für Planarit.Höchstens das Siegel des Landes z.B kostet glaub 500 und ist zum Leveln so ziemlich das beste (:




Naja man kann sich schon zwischendurch was kaufen.
Ich selbst habe jeder verbesserung gekauft beim leveln die möglich war. Ich habe mir den Fokus für 7,5k gekauft und dann mit erreichen von lvl 50 immernoch 10.000 Planarit gehabt.
Allerdings habe ich auch jedes große Event mit gemacht


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Ja gut, wenn man so gesehen alles mit macht, dann sollte es erstrecht kein Ding sein.

Aber nicht jeder hat halt Lust, beim Leveln wirklich Alles mit zu machen :>

Ich selber habe zwischendurch mal ein Riss/Invasion gemacht, und hatte mir das Siegel des Landes gekauft, und 1x glaub im Scharlachroten Gebirge Stiefel oder so.

Und hatte 2k Planarit als ich 50 wurde, somit durfte ich dann eine Zeitlang, nach Schimmersand Planarit farmen


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

Was bringen eigentlich die Scherben (nicht die Währung) welche man teilweise bei den Rifts bekommt?

Konnte da bislang nichts mit anfangen.

Meine andere Frage ist noch offen, bzgl. des Chats. Gibt es eine Einstellfunktion um Reiter aufleuchten zu lassen, wenn dort eine neue Nachricht geschrieben wurde?


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Die Scherben in Verbindung mit Planarit, bringen dir Gear.

Kannst bei jedem Ebenenwaren Händler sehen, was es da gibt.Gibt fast pro jedes Gebiet, eine Scherben Art.Du kannst als bsp. keine Scherben die du aus dem Silberwald her hast, für Stillmoor Gear verwenden (:

Anzumerken sei noch, es gibt Pro Gebiet, Blaue und Epische Scherben.Für die Epischen gibts natürlich Episches Gear, für die Blauen, Blaus Gear^^

Aber ich bin der Meinung, man sollte sich da nix holen.Es kann Lange dauern bis man Planarit + die Scherben zusammenhat, und auf Lv 50 sollte man schnellstmöglichst 7.5k Planarit für das Siegel der Fünf haben, es sei denn man macht halt den ganzen Tag RIFTs, dann isses egal.
Und das Gear für die Scherben, naja so Toll ist es nicht.Meist bekommt man in der Instanz im selben Gebiet, besseres oder mindestens Gleichwertiges für Lau.


----------



## Possessed (28. März 2011)

Kleine Frage. Bin schon 38 und längst aus Dämmerwald raus, hab heute aber gesehen, dass laut den Erfolgen ich 86/87 Quests fertig habe. Habe jedoch soweit alles gemacht. Eben nochmal alles abgeklappert, finde aber nichts mehr. Hatte jemand zufällig ein ähnliches "Problem" und weiss einen Tipp wo noch was sein könnte? Vielleicht ein Dropitem das eine Quest freischaltet oder Ähnliches?


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

Es gibt ja noch solche Scherben, http://de.riftspot.com/item/E3D3E23601010101/aetherite-scherbe wofür sind die? Konnte die bisher nirgend anwenden oder so?


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Wenn du ein Item Craftest, kannst du es Veredeln.

Als Bsp. wenn du eine 1h Axt machen willst, baust du unten bei Veredeln ein Upgrade Stein mit Geschicklichkeits Bonus rein, dann hast z.B 6Geschick. mehr drauf, dauerhaft Natürlich.
Und bei deiner Gelinkten Scherbe da, sind eben mehr Int.Gibts in allen Möglichen Varianten, Grün Blau und Episch.


----------



## natario (28. März 2011)

Alles klar steigert aber die verkaufswerte im low level Bereich nicht wirklich oder.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. März 2011)

Da ich nichts gebasteltes Verkauft habe, kann ich dir das nicht Sagen (:

Aber da so eine Scherbe vllt. einen bestimmten Stat um +2/3 erhöht, wird es nicht viel ausmachen.Auf Lv 50 dann, mit einer Epischen Scherbe, das ist was anderes.


----------



## Danny V (29. März 2011)

Hey ihr 
Ich habe dann auch noch mal eine frage und zwar wollte ich wissen ob es nach den ersten drei Seelen die anderen auch per Quest gibt oder muss ich mir die dann beim Lehrer für 30 Gold kaufen?


----------



## WT Ephram (29. März 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> Kleine Frage. Bin schon 38 und längst aus Dämmerwald raus, hab heute aber gesehen, dass laut den Erfolgen ich 86/87 Quests fertig habe. Habe jedoch soweit alles gemacht. Eben nochmal alles abgeklappert, finde aber nichts mehr. Hatte jemand zufällig ein ähnliches "Problem" und weiss einen Tipp wo noch was sein könnte? Vielleicht ein Dropitem das eine Quest freischaltet oder Ähnliches?


Spontan fällt mir nur die Jagdtrophäenquest ein, 5 Drops von "raren" Spezialgegnern die dir jeweils eine Quest geben. Man bekommt auch einen Erolg nach abgabe, hast du den fertig?



Danny schrieb:


> Hey ihr
> Ich habe dann auch noch mal eine frage und zwar wollte ich wissen ob es nach den ersten drei Seelen die anderen auch per Quest gibt oder muss ich mir die dann beim Lehrer für 30 Gold kaufen?



Ja, fehlende Seelen kannst du ab lv13 oder 14 nachquesten. Quests sind in beliebiger Reihenfolge machbar und werden in deiner Haupstadt angeboten.


----------



## Danny V (29. März 2011)

WT schrieb:


> Ja, fehlende Seelen kannst du ab lv13 oder 14 nachquesten. Quests sind in beliebiger Reihenfolge machbar und werden in deiner Haupstadt angeboten.



Danke!


----------



## Mahoni-chan (29. März 2011)

Die ersten drei wie du schon sagtest bekommst per Quests aus dem Startgebiet(en).
Alle weiteren bekommst du aus deiner jeweiligen Hauptstadt - immer eine nach der anderen. Dazu muss jeweils ein RIFT geschlossen werden.


----------



## Danny V (29. März 2011)

Das schaffe ich schon irgendwie


----------



## Possessed (29. März 2011)

> Kleine Frage. Bin schon 38 und längst aus Dämmerwald raus, hab heute aber gesehen, dass laut den Erfolgen ich 86/87 Quests fertig habe. Habe jedoch soweit alles gemacht. Eben nochmal alles abgeklappert, finde aber nichts mehr. Hatte jemand zufällig ein ähnliches "Problem" und weiss einen Tipp wo noch was sein könnte? Vielleicht ein Dropitem das eine Quest freischaltet oder Ähnliches?
> Spontan fällt mir nur die Jagdtrophäenquest ein, 5 Drops von "raren" Spezialgegnern die dir jeweils eine Quest geben. Man bekommt auch einen Erolg nach abgabe, hast du den fertig?



Wie? Die Jagdtrophäenquest gibts in der Wundwaldregion. Oder gibts auch eine im Dämmerwald, von der ich nichts weiss ? o.O


----------



## ink0gnito (29. März 2011)

Die kannst du dir ALLE ab Lv 13 durch Q's holen, geht schnell und Einfach, die nimmt man in der Hauptstadt an.

Einzige Ausnahme, die PvP Seele, die kostet 2500 Gunst (Ehre).


----------



## The Dude (29. März 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> Wie? Die Jagdtrophäenquest gibts in der Wundwaldregion. Oder gibts auch eine im Dämmerwald, von der ich nichts weiss ? o.O



Im Dämmerwald gibt es einfach mehrere named Mobs die man finden und erledigen kann (ohne spezielle Jagdaufgabe - roamen einfach die Landschaft) - diese droppen dann Items, welche jeweils eine Quest beinhalten das jeweilige Item in Gloamwood Pines im Dusken Draft abzugeben (Hauptstadt im Gasthaus)


----------



## The Dude (29. März 2011)

Possessed schrieb:


> Wie? Die Jagdtrophäenquest gibts in der Wundwaldregion. Oder gibts auch eine im Dämmerwald, von der ich nichts weiss ? o.O



Im Dämmerwald gibt es einfach mehrere named Mobs die man finden und erledigen kann (ohne spezielle Jagdaufgabe - roamen einfach die Landschaft) - diese droppen dann Items, welche jeweils eine Quest beinhalten das jeweilige Item in Gloamwood Pines im Dusken Draft abzugeben (Hauptstadt im Gasthaus)


----------



## Possessed (30. März 2011)

> Im Dämmerwald gibt es einfach mehrere named Mobs die man finden und erledigen kann (ohne spezielle Jagdaufgabe - roamen einfach die Landschaft) - diese droppen dann Items, welche jeweils eine Quest beinhalten das jeweilige Item in Gloamwood Pines im Dusken Draft abzugeben (Hauptstadt im Gasthaus)



Die sind dann bestimmt "rar". Hat schon jemand welche erledigt und kann sagen wo in etwa ich die suchen kann?


----------



## Berserkius (30. März 2011)

Server runtergefahren nnnnnnnnneeeeiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Ich will Riften


----------



## Riggelz (30. März 2011)

> Server runtergefahren nnnnnnnnneeeeiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
> 
> Ich will Riften



es weis nicht zufällig jemand, warum die server runtergefahren wurden und wie lange die downtime ungefähr andauern soll?


edit: 

grund gefunden



> *** Serverwartung am Mittwoch (30.03.2011) um 17.00 Uhr für ca. 4 Stunden ** *
> Wir werden die Spieleserver für das Update auf Rift 1.1 am *Mittwoch (30.03.2011)* um *17:00 Uhr* deutscher Zeit herunterfahren. Wir gehen davon aus, dass die Arbeiten nicht länger als *4 Stunden* andauern werden.
> 
> Informationen zum Update 1.1 findet ihr hier.
> ...


----------



## AdamsApfel (30. März 2011)

Die Server sind wieder Online jetzt schnell Patch(450M saugen und los 


Schade das der Selfheal vom Plünderer so generft wurde zum lvln ging es so sehr schnell und angenehm einfach,in inis mit gutem Heal kein unterschied denke ich


----------



## Berserkius (30. März 2011)

Bin drin...........


----------



## Tabuno (30. März 2011)

Wenn man bei dem Porticulum in den Hauptstädten alle Event-Quests gemacht hat kriegt man ja ein Achievement, sind die anderen auch schon zu bekommen oder kann man die nächsten Erfolge erst in den nächsten Phasen ergattern?


----------



## myadictivo (5. April 2011)

kann ich die questverfolgung irgendwie per shortcut an und ausschalten ?
ich habs jetzt gestern dank tipps von hier hinbekommen 10quests verfolgen zu lassen. allerdings ist meine monitorfläche recht klein und ich habe rechts noch 2 aktionsleisten. sprich diese anzeige stört mich ziemlich. bei wow ist ja möglich das einfach per kleinem schalter an und auszudrücken. ich würde aber trotzdem auch gerne auf der (mini) map dann die verfolgten quests angezeigt bekommen


----------



## funnyEgi (6. April 2011)

Morgen, hab auch noch ne kleine Frage. 

Haben das Spiel nun zu 2. am WOchenende getestet und dabei einen Account gehabt und da 2 Charaktere
angelegt. Nun möchten wir zusammenspielen und haben den Account nun einem Key zugeteilt. Muss ich 
jetzt nochmal einen neuen Account mit Charakter erstellen oder kann ich einem Account 2 Keys zuweisen 
um dann gleichzeitig spielen zu können?
Eher neuer Account und nochmal leveln oder? XD


----------



## Danny V (6. April 2011)

funnyEgi schrieb:


> Eher neuer Account und nochmal leveln oder? XD




Jap 


Edit: Selbst noch ne Frage! Und zwar wollte ich euch fragen, wo und wofür man Quellsteine eintauschen kann 
Und wo kann man Artefakt Sets eintauschen? Danke für die Antworten! =)


----------



## Rotel (6. April 2011)

Danny schrieb:


> Jap
> 
> 
> Edit: Selbst noch ne Frage! Und zwar wollte ich euch fragen, wo und wofür man Quellsteine eintauschen kann
> Und wo kann man Artefakt Sets eintauschen? Danke für die Antworten! =)




Quellsteine, Quellscherben und Planarit, die du durch das Schliessen von Rifts bekommst, kannst du gegen Rüstung/Waffen/Ebenenessenzen eintauschen. Der Händler nennt sich "Ebenenwaren" bzw. "Seltene Ebenenwaren" und steht meistens im jeweiligem Gebiet in der Nähe des Porticums. Artefakt Sets kannst du in der Hauptstadt eintauschen. Wenn du Wächter spielst ist der Händler hierfür im ersten Zwischenstock zwischen Klassenlehrer und Porticum.


----------



## Danny V (6. April 2011)

Danke!


----------



## myadictivo (17. April 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kann ich die questverfolgung irgendwie per shortcut an und ausschalten ?
> ich habs jetzt gestern dank tipps von hier hinbekommen 10quests verfolgen zu lassen. allerdings ist meine monitorfläche recht klein und ich habe rechts noch 2 aktionsleisten. sprich diese anzeige stört mich ziemlich. bei wow ist ja möglich das einfach per kleinem schalter an und auszudrücken. ich würde aber trotzdem auch gerne auf der (mini) map dann die verfolgten quests angezeigt bekommen



++++ ?!
keiner der mir helfen kann


----------



## Apocalyptica (17. April 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ++++ ?!
> keiner der mir helfen kann



evtl. mal in die tastatur-optionen schauen ob man dort einen entsprechende belegung einstellen kann ??


----------



## myadictivo (17. April 2011)

ne, kann man nicht. beim ui anpassen läßt sich der rahmen leider auch nur verschieben. nicht aber die größe ändern. das geht wohl dann nur über die ui skalierung und da würden alle fenster verkleinert.
ein bißl entspannter ist die sache jetzt, da ich nen neuen monitor hab. widescreen und damit links und rechts ein wenig mehr platz  trotzdem würd ich das gerne ausblenden können


----------

